# Monochrome photos.



## gkayec (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello. I have a canon rebel t3i..I took some photos of my daughter today in monochrome. They show up black and white on my camera and when I transfer them to my laptop. But when I open them up in photoshop elements  (12)..they convert to color. Does anyone know why this is happening? I am a beginner with this camera. Thank you!  

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 28, 2015)

Your camera was most likely set to save CR2 files (raw) and that is what you opened in Elements. The B&W setting on your camera only applies to the JPEGs that your camera creates from the raw file. The raw file itself however is always color and Elements is showing you that by default when it processes the CR2 file.

Joe


----------



## gkayec (Sep 28, 2015)

Ysarex said:


> Your camera was most likely set to save CR2 files (raw) and that is what you opened in Elements. The B&W setting on your camera only applies to the JPEGs that your camera creates from the raw file. The raw file itself however is always color and Elements is showing you that by default when it processes the CR2 file.
> 
> Joe


Thank you so much!! I did not know that!! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## centauro74 (Sep 30, 2015)

Keep shooting in that mode is better to work on photoshop or lightroom.


----------



## PJoneil (Oct 8, 2015)

I love raw, you get better quality to work with in post-process.


----------

